# معلومات عن خالدة للبترول



## mostafazo (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اريد اعرف بعض المعلومات عن هذة الشركة من حيث المرتبات و الخبرة
انا مهندس كهرباء و اريد العمل بها افيدونى .................


----------



## درش كوكو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

المرتب حوالى 850 جنيه ولكنها شركه كبيره وتفيد اى حد بشتغل فبها


----------



## mido5555 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة اي حد يعمل في خالدة ممكن يفيدني في الموضوع ده
من فترة اعلنت شركة خالدة عن حاجتها لمهندسين حفر و بعدين روحنا امتحان و بعده امتحان
هل يعرف احد الموعد النهائي ؟؟


----------



## نور المصراوى (29 أغسطس 2009)

'
طب هوة المرتب دة كلة بالبدلات والحوافز ولا الاساسى ياريت حد يقولنا من داخل الشركة وهل هوة دة مرتب الcompany manهناك


----------



## مصطفى اسماعيل نديم (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يسعدنى ان اكون مشاركا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
وان شاء الله سوف اشارك بمواضيع فى تخصصى
وكل عام وادارة الملتقى وجميع المهندسين العرب بخير:75:


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اعرف شي عنها الله معك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الميل أو الويب سيت بليز


----------



## ahmed moharam (26 نوفمبر 2009)

انا احمد محرم مهندس كهرباء 2008
نفسى أشتغل فى خالدة ولو حد عنده اى معلمومات ياريت يبلغنى 
وكمان حمدى صديق مهندس ميكانيكا 2009
نفسى ادوس فى الحوار ده
كلمونا
018/5398924
electrical_ahmed على الياهو
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس سلفي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الحبيب .. عايز نصيحة 
ابحث عن عمل في أي مجال 
وفي أي مكان ولا تنتظر العمل 
في شركات البترول أو الغاز في مصر
لأنه معلوم جيداً كيفية العمل بها
جميع شركات البترول أو الغاز لا تقبل 
في الغالب أحد دون واسطة .. اللهم إلا شركة بتروجت 
وذلك لحجم أعمالها الضخم .. أقول لك ذلك وأنا متأكد منه بنسبة تصل إلي 98% 
وذلك لأني أعمل في أحد أكبر هذه الشركات في مصر وذلك بفضل الله ثم بفضل أحد أقاربي رحمه الله تعالي
وأقول لك لا تعتقد أن العمل ممتع .. فمعظم الشركات العمالة فيها زائدة عن الحد وعن طاقة الشركات أي أنها بطالة مُقنعة .. لذا فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو نصيحة من أخ أكبر أبحث عن عمل في أي مجال وأصبر فيه سنة أو أثنين أو ثلاث علي الأكثر ثم بإذن الله سيرزقك الله خيراً كثيراً إلم يكن في مصر فسيكون خارجها 

أنا أنظر لنفسي الآن وإلي زملائي عملوا خارج قطاع البترول وأقارن مع حصلت عليه من خبرة بما حصلوا عليه من خبرة وأجد الفارق شاسع .. للأسف المهندس الذي يعمل في قطاع البترول لا يستطيع العمل خارجه لأن مجال خبرته يكون مرتبط بالترول عكس المهندس الذي يعمل خارج القطاع يستطيع العمل في القطاع وغيره .. هذا رأي الشخصي


----------



## shokoko (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت ممكن تقولى عن نظام المرتبات وكده بالنسبه لمهندس كهرباء


----------



## sayedسيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

صلى صلاة الاستخارة و ربنا ييسر لك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## shokoko (8 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كنت عايز اعرف المرتبات نظامها ايه هناك افيدونى وهى احسن ولا السفر للخليج افيدونى افادكم الله ارجوكم


----------



## عصام مغا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شركة خالدة مرتبها 2000ج وانا من العاملين بها فى حقول السلام


----------



## عصام مغا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الاميل [email protected]


----------



## عصام مغا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

:67:


----------



## shokoko (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وده اول مرتب وبيزيد ولاايه النظام وياريت معلومات عنها ومميزاتها ونظام المقابله فيها


----------



## shokoko (20 ديسمبر 2009)

محدش بيرد ليه


----------



## hussam yusuf (23 ديسمبر 2009)

التقديم فيها ازاى ياجماعه ؟ فى فاكس او ايميل ؟ ولا الموضوع بالواسطه بس ولا ايه النظام


----------



## مهندس سلفي (4 يناير 2010)

أخي الحبيب 
آسف علي التأخير في الرد
للأسف غالبية شركات البترول لا يوجد فيها تقديم 
ولكن هناك محاولة يُمكنك القيام بها وهي تصوير أكثر من نُسخة والذهاب إلي عدد من شركات البترول 
وتقديمها فيها ونصيحة أذهب إلي شركة بتروجت وأقدم فيها .. هي تقع في النزهة الجديدة (قريب من السندباد)
أما غالبية الشركات فتقع في المعادي 
وكما قلت لك نصيحة لا تنتظر العمل فيها ولكن قدم (السي في ) وتوكل علي الله وابحث عن عمل في أي مجال
آخر وإذا أتاك رد من أحد شركات البترول فقارن بين في هذه الحالة 
بالنسبة للسؤال عن المرتب وهل هو أعلي أم الخليج .؟
فالجواب هو طبعاً المرتب في الخليج أعلي والميزة الوحيدة في بعض شركات البترول في مصر وليس كلها هي (التثبيت) وفقط 
وفقني الله وإياك إلي ما يُحبه ويرضاه لنا في ديننا قبل دُنيانا


----------



## as_28286 (7 يناير 2010)

بص يا سيدي انت فالاول بتكون كاجول تبع شركه ابسكو و بتاخد
84 daily rate
و حوالي 200 بدلات من ابسكو

وحوافز من خالده حوالي 1000
وبدل صحرا و مواصلات فحدود 200


----------



## shokoko (7 يناير 2010)

وبتزيد بسرعة ولا ايه النظام يعنى بعد سنتين او تلاته مرتبك بيبقى كام


----------



## shokoko (19 يناير 2010)

وبعد ابسكو بتتثبت فى خالدة ولا ايه النظام ارجو الرد


----------



## ghost01 (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بس انتا وحظك ياعنى مش دائما بس لغايه الان النظام بعد سنه بتبقى خالده مان


----------



## shokoko (19 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن تعرفنى نظام المرتبات هناك يعنى اول سنه مرتبى هيبقى كام وتانى سنه وتالت سنه وكده


----------



## shokoko (24 يناير 2010)

محدش بيرد ليه


----------



## shokoko (24 يناير 2010)

ممكن اسئلة الامتحان بتاعتهم لمهندس كهرباء


----------



## shokoko (27 يناير 2010)

ياريت لوحد يعرف خالدة هتعمل امتحان امتى يقول لو سمحتوا


----------



## THE-Eyakan (20 يونيو 2010)

i wanna know about training in khalda where will it be and how 
thnx


----------



## engheshamhegab (8 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة انا ليا تدريب فى شركة خالدة تبع الكلية ورحت علشان احدد ميعاد التدريب مرضيوش يحددولى ميعاد وقالولى احنا لسة محددناش لحد فيارات لو حد يقدر يساعدنى انى بس احدد ميعاد التدريب انا طالب فى كلية هندسة البترول وسمى هشام وده رقم تلفونى 0107240705 وايميلى [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## Engineerbadr (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مرتب مهندس الكهربا كام يا جماعه فى العلمين للبترول ارجو الرد


----------



## أحمد ونان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _يا جماعه انا امتحنت فى شركه خالده للبترول فنى كهرباءالسبوع الماضى هو العدد الطلوب كام والنتيجه تظهر متى وليه فى ناس اتصلوا بيها تيجى تمتحن وايه الفرق بين الناس اللى امتحنت الاثنين والثلاثاء والربعاء افيدونى_


----------



## shokoko (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحتوا حد يعرف شركة خالدة لليترول هتعمل اختبارات امتى لمهندسين كهرباء انا كنت سامع انهم عملوا اختبارات لدبلومات صنايع من شهر الى يعرف يقول ضرورى


----------



## shokoko (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*لو سمحتوا حد يرد*​


----------



## shokoko (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اى حد يقول اى حاجة عارفها


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندس سلفى على هذه النصائح الغالية أنا مهندس ميكانيكا معى دورات فى التفتيش الهندسى ومستواى فى اللحام كويس جدا وكان طموحى ان اعمل فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى وبخاصة اننى متميز فيه ومع ذلك لم يقدر الله لى أن اعمل فى هذا المجال حتى الآن وبفكر آخد الcswip وامتحنت فى بتروجيت واجتازت الامتحانات كلها ودرجاتى كويسة جدا وواقف على اللجنة الأخيرة من سنة لأنها محتاجة حد يحرك الورق ومع ذلك أعمل حاليا مهندس كهروميكانيكا فى شركات المقاولات الكهروميكانيكية ولم أتوقف


----------



## مهندس سلفي (5 يناير 2011)

م.ابراهيم جمعه قال:


> شكرا للمهندس سلفى على هذه النصائح الغالية أنا مهندس ميكانيكا معى دورات فى التفتيش الهندسى ومستواى فى اللحام كويس جدا وكان طموحى ان اعمل فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى وبخاصة اننى متميز فيه ومع ذلك لم يقدر الله لى أن اعمل فى هذا المجال حتى الآن وبفكر آخد الcswip وامتحنت فى بتروجيت واجتازت الامتحانات كلها ودرجاتى كويسة جدا وواقف على اللجنة الأخيرة من سنة لأنها محتاجة حد يحرك الورق ومع ذلك أعمل حاليا مهندس كهروميكانيكا فى شركات المقاولات الكهروميكانيكية ولم أتوقف




أحسنت أخي الكريم ... ونعم العقل وبإذن الله بتروجت يردوا عليك وربنا يكتب لك فيها شغل بإذن الله
​


----------



## shokoko (10 يناير 2011)

محدش يعرف شركة خالدة عملت اختبارات لمهندسين كهرباء ولا لسه


----------



## albachino (6 مايو 2014)

هو اي النظام دلوقتى في خالده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

